# Alliances Between Races?



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What alliances could you see going on within the Warhammer World.

I could see a strong and lasting alliance between the Empire and Brettonia. Out of all the races within the Warhammer world they are the two that I could best see working well together due to the lack of xenophobia which would happen. Sure they have a difference of religion but that could probably be got over. The stratified society could also make it hard but once again this could probably be got over. With a alliance I could see them probably making a large dent in the greenskin population and pacifying the border princes would be a breeze. 

That and possibly the High Elves and Lizardmen, since both of them are "older" races.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

orcs and ogres. their societies are run by, the biggest one rules and if you don't like it you get a kickin


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't you think that in the end one would end up enslaving the other?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> Don't you think that in the end one would end up enslaving the other?


not really i think the main big fellas from orcs, probaly grimgor and from ogres, maybe greasus goldtooth have a fight to the battle winner takes all but i don't think the winner would enslave the other race.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> What alliances could you see going on within the Warhammer World.
> 
> I could see a strong and lasting alliance between the Empire and Brettonia. Out of all the races within the Warhammer world they are the two that I could best see working well together due to the lack of xenophobia which would happen...


I think this is pretty much the least likely long-term alliance there is, up there with Dwarves/O&G. Short term yes, to defeat a really strong Dark Elf or Chaos Wastes incursion; long term, no way.

Firstly, I see no evidence that they're not as prejudiced as everyone else in Warhammer World. The Empire is really paranoid, Brettonia is really... haughty.

Secondly, they're human, and that almost by definition implies fractious and fickle (in game terms at least, when compared to eg Elves, Slann or Dwarves, with their extended lifespans, ancient traditions and long-term planning).

Thirdly, and flowing on from that, as you know they're based on actually existing (at least historically) human societies - to whit France and Germany. And _that_ relationship has been really stable and hasn't caused any trouble in the last 1200 years, oh no...

No seriously, if the Brettonians weren't secretly funding Ogres and O&G to attack the Empire and bribing Tilean pirates to raid Imperial shipping, I'd be _really_ surprised. In return, the Empire probably gets Dark Elves to attack Brettonia, as well as fomenting trouble with the Estalians. In medieval Europe, the French were constantly intriguing with the Sultan to weaken the Holy Roman Empire; and the Emperor in turn was constantly trying (often very successfully) to bring the English and Spanish into the constant war with France. It's all just power politics. The biggest enemy is always the closest.



Jacobite said:


> That and possibly the High Elves and Lizardmen, since both of them are "older" races.


Yeah, always thought that one made sense.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've always sort of looked at alliances that aren't specifically mentioned in the army books as sort of spur of the moment things at best. For example, the High Elves will come to the aid of the kingdoms of men when Chaos attacks, because us pointy eared bastards know that the Empire State armies aren't quite up to snuff at repelling outrageously large incursions like the Storm of Chaos. The Dwarfs also tend to show up in the aid of the Empire, and it seems that generally, the Empire views the Dwarf holds as pretty steadfast allies. The Empire also is noted to be on good terms with Araby and Cathay through trade, although I doubt that there's any real military alliances there-- particularly in regard to Cathay, since it's quite a ways away.

Alliances for other races, I think, are probably extremely temporary spur of the moment kind of things-- for example, Lizardmen might come help High Elves stationed at the Tower of the Moon at the south of Lustria, but only because it's located on Lustrian soil and the Elves keep out of the temple-cities and were also a race fostered into a real civilization by the Old Ones. The Lizardmen might not go out of their way to help if it were called, but when it suits them, I imagine they would. 

Similarly, Wood Elves and Brettonians might fight together if the Empire gets aggressive and gets too close to Athel Loren.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Duh, first of all. Orc and Goblins, and Wood/High Elves. Also, Beasts of Chaos/Hordes of Chaos. 

Second, Lizardmen/Elves I can't see happening. they're both old, yes, but the Lizardmen don't seem to have much compassion for the sacrifices. Er. other races.

I think the least likely is Tomb Kings/Empire, but that's just me. The dead cannot be reasoned with. At least with Vampires you have SOME chance of convincing them to attack the next town over.

-Dirge


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The least likely Empire/Tomb kings? I think you might mean tomb kings with anyone, as I'm sure there are some races that wouldn't like to ally the Tomb Kings more than the Empire, like Orcs and Chaos.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

theres alot of scope for allies i would say, although most races would generally prefer to keep to there own, in isolated areas, if push came to shove i could certainly see most allying up for mutual benefit.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Keep in mind that alliances are fleeting things... What regiment I fight beside today, I dine on tomorrow. Keeps the food supply close at hand...


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, I'd agree with Jigplums and Hespithe. Almost anything's possible for a short term alliance; all you need is a big enough threat and almost anyone would start to look for unlikely friends, even Wood Elves and Dwarfs (it's so hard to type 'dwarfs', it just feels wrong) is just about imaginable, but Jac was specifically asking about long-term alliances.

But as we know alliances are tricky things. Look at England's alliance with Germany - really stable for nearly a thousand years, mostly based on us both hating France. Then all of sudden (ish) we fall out, and then - unimaginable! - England is on the same side as France!

Or alternatively, look at France's alliance with Scotland; a bit of dynastic shilly-shallying, the Stuarts inherit the English throne as well as the Scottish, and all of a sudden, an alliance lasting a good couple of hundred years (to be sure, based on mutual hatred of England) collapses.

Can't remember who said this, but it's worth quoting:

"There are no alliances any more, only interests."

In many ways, I don't see Warhammer World as being that different to our own.

'Ged orf moi cyclarps!'


----------



## jman (Feb 20, 2008)

orcs and gobos would allie with any1 would would fight with them but or will show tem someone to fight the ain't Un of those a squishy humies or a boring stunty. they would even fight with some skaven or something weak like that if it got them away from humies.but that all short term.
long termorc would never keep a allaince as soon as theres no good fightin to do them squishies go bye-bye


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Wood Elves - 'You're all welcome to fight along side us as long as you don't step on the lawn!'

Tomb Kings - Really easy to fight beside, as long as you keep playing Steve Martin's 'King Tut' in the background.

Skaven - Just a little limburger goes a long way toward 'earning' their trust. Just make sure you don't run out, and that they don't find out who your supplier is... sneaky gits.

Empire - They'll 'fight' beside anyone as long as you promise not to 'hurt them' like the Count does...

Dwarfs - Beat up your little sister after putting her in a green costume and upon seeing this, the Dwarfs will welcome you as a hero and promise to back you up against anything.

Bretonnia - 'That's a mighty fine horse ya got there', says the Knight as he eyes your steed up, down, around and 'under'. The damsel curses and blushes hard.

Lizardmen - The only want one thing.. A secret denied to even the old ones... How to get that fat-assed toad on a sensible diet. Deliver this secret and their aid is yours.

Chaos - Just tell them that there are Witch Elves, very scantily clad, on the other side of that there army (points toward enemy) and away they go! Hanging around nothing but Spawn and sweaty brutes all day can get one randy for even a Dominatrix.


----------



## Crimson Death (Feb 16, 2008)

Orcs and goblins are allies. I think Empire and Dwarfs or high elves. Then High Elves Britonnia then dark elves and hards of Chaos.


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

The Empire is a buffer against Chaos, so HE and Dwarfs will support them just so it is not their own borders eventually being trashed.

It seems the fluff intentionally allows almost any short-term alliance. Dwarfs and Skaven/Dark Elves might not ally, but the Skaven/DEs might slap someone distracted by Dwarfs. Who knows what long range plans the Tomb Kings/Lizardmen may be following that causes them to appear to be assisting Chaos/Ogre Kingdoms.

Who knows? Maybe Tzeentch is meddling and has somehow convinced the HE's that temporarily siding with the DEs could lead to the DEs' long-term destruction.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i cant see the Empire and Bretonians going for a lasting alliance for the same reason that the British and the French cant get along - (i cant remember why right now)

otherwise:

Orcs and chaos (not lasting)
high elves and wood elves
Tomb Kings and VCs (maybe)
Beasts and Hordes of Chaos
Dwarves and Empire 
Goblins and Skaven
Dark elves and Chaos
Empire and High/Wood elves

i cant see the Lizardmen allying with anyone, but i dont see any reason why they would...


----------



## Crimson Death (Feb 16, 2008)

Dwarfs and high elves will never ally as they are both to proud and hatefull towards each other after the outcome of the war of the beard


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> orcs and ogres. their societies are run by, the biggest one rules and if you don't like it you get a kickin


You mean or*k*s i presume?

But aren't orks smaller than ogres? so technically it would just be an ogre takeover of the greenskins (not a real alliance). But who would come out on top, the Snotlings or the Gnoblars?


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> I think the least likely is Tomb Kings/Empire, but that's just me. The dead cannot be reasoned with. At least with Vampires you have SOME chance of convincing them to attack the next town over.
> 
> -Dirge



What about tomb kings/vampires? A plucky young necromancer stumbling upon some lost notes of Nagash's and uniting the dead? what do you think?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

bob3472 said:


> You mean or*k*s i presume?
> 
> ...


No, he means orcs... only "orks" in 40k see... coz orks can't spell...


----------

